# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Legality of DIY re-roofing

## Fog_Watch

Dear Experts 
I was going to ask you about the best way to paint my roof.  However, I went on the roof at the weekend to have yet another look and decided that such a scheme would be ridiculous, I have to re-roof there is no way out. 
I have a corrugated galvanised roof with more that its share of hips and valleys.  The last quote to replace the roof came in at $18000, most of which I don't have.  Other than your average WorkCover OH&S green card, I don't have any qualifications to do the job, so I'm presuming that it would be illegal for me to do the job.  The question is though, is me replacing my roof really illegal, or something that I could get away with on the weekends.  What do you think? 
Regards 
Fog_Watch
New South Wales.

----------


## silentC

Technically it should be done by a licensed roofer or plumber. I don't know what the penalties are though. It would probably take someone to 'dob you in' to get caught too. 
However don't underestimate the size of the undertaking. It's a big job and you don't want your roof off for very long at this time of the year. $18,000 actually sounds like a reasonable price if it includes removal of the old roof as well. I think the breakdown would be something like half for the roof and half for the labour.

----------


## pharmaboy2

weekends only? - - better not rain during the week heh! 
I always thought that builders had to use a licensed roofer/plumber in order to do roofing, but I've never seen anything solid to suggest the home owner cant do their own work. Whether this is because its an unenforced thing or whether they can or not I'm not  quite sure.  I am however very interested in any answer you get, because just seacrhing google didnt bring anything up.

----------


## chrisp

When I built my workshop in my backyard, I did most all the work myself but I intended to get a plumber to do the roofing (I try to do the right thing).  I called many plumbers, but being an OB they are either not interested ("too busy") or put in an astronomical quote to do the work.  In the end I phone the local council (who also issued the building permit) and asked if I could do it myself.  The answer was yes.  They stressed that they wanted to see that the downpipes are correctly connect into the storm water system. 
A couple of provisos, my building was a "category 10" building (shed/workshop) - the response maybe different for a "category 1" (house);  This was in Melbourne; it was sometime ago. 
Beware, if you start it yourself, make sure you can finish it yourself.  It will be hard and costly to call someone in to "finish it off".

----------


## silentC

> I called many plumbers

  Most roofing suppliers either have teams or will put you onto one. 
My old man is qualified to do it but we paid a roofer (ex-employee of the old man) because of the size of the job. It took them both 3 weeks full time to do it.

----------


## Fog_Watch

> It would probably take someone to 'dob you in' to get caught too.

  Lucky I'm on good terms with the neighbour, and I don't think any plumbers live in my street.   

> However don't underestimate the size of the undertaking. It's a big job and you don't want your roof off for very long at this time of the year. $18,000 actually sounds like a reasonable price if it includes removal of the old roof as well. I think the breakdown would be something like half for the roof and half for the labour.

  Yes I thought the quote was about par, because it is a complicated roof. 
Yes it is a big job. I plan to do the roofing in 3-4 hour lots a couple of sheets at a time. I haven't worked out how sarking fits into this plan yet. 
Battens are another issue. Some say, without looking, "replace the battens". Well I've had a look and they look OK to me. Should I, regardless, just replace them?   

> Beware, if you start it yourself, make sure you can finish it yourself. It will be hard and costly to call someone in to "finish it off".

  Yes, thanks for the warning.  I need more thinking cap.

----------


## angela

Technically, you might need to get an owner-builder certificate to do a job worth $18,000. I think the cut off is different in different states, but it QLD it's 11,000.

----------


## John99

Owner builder permit ? why would you need one of them its only replacing what is there isn't it? 
Its not a new addition is it ? well maybe it is if theres no roof now !  
And what license would you need to put a roof on ? As far as I know you only need a licensed plumber for the plumbing and a licensed electrician for the power the rest you can do yourself .

----------


## peter_sm

You need a permit to restump a house, and that is replacing what is there!

----------


## angela

It's been a while since I took my OB course in QLD, but I think the rule was that a homeowner performing any work which normally be performed by a licensed contractor which was valued at more than 11,000 was required to get an owner builder permit. Again, this could be different in NSW, and legislation may have changed again anyway. 
Of course, you need to consider how likely it is that someone who cares (council?)  will actually notice your work and dob you in.

----------


## journeyman Mick

AFAIK in Victoria you need to be a licensed roof plumber to do roofing work. 
Mick

----------


## silentC

ditto NSW...

----------


## journeyman Mick

In Qld, AFAIK, owner builders can do their own roof plumbing but not plumbing and drainage work. 
Mick

----------


## ausdesign

In Vic, inspectors have been known to follow up on delivery addresses for orders, lobbing on site & requesting the plumbers name & certificate.
So its not only a case of being dobbed in by disgruntled neighbours.
You don't need a building permit if you're 'replacing' the iron. You do if you're replacing say iron with tiles or tiles with iron.
Technically you do if you replace the battens.
In some cases you may need a planning permit.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Here in the States, or at least in this state (South Carolina) any licensed contractor is authorised to replace a roof. In addition, it _never_ needs a permit unless you're adding on. Also, any homeowner can replace his own roof at any time if he's up to the challenge.  :Biggrin:   
However . . . file a claim for water damage with your insurer after a DIY job and see what kind of response you get.   :No:

----------


## ausdesign

That's how it was in Vic. Bob with the chippies laying the sheets & the plumber doing the guttering, flashings etc.
A lot of the plumbers preferred it that way.
From memory the plumbers union tried for many years to get legislation in place & couldn't until they made an inroad through the 'occupational health & safety act'.

----------


## handyandy2

> In Vic, inspectors have been known to follow up on delivery addresses for orders, lobbing on site & requesting the plumbers name & certificate.
> So its not only a case of being dobbed in by disgruntled neighbours.
> You don't need a building permit if you're 'replacing' the iron. You do if you're replacing say iron with tiles or tiles with iron.
> Technically you do if you replace the battens.
> In some cases you may need a planning permit.

  I would be having a word to him about the privacy act :Wink:  Under no circumstances should the supplier be divulging the name and address of his customers. 
Cheers

----------


## ex-chippie

Hi Fog watch, unsure about up your way, but i recently (4 years ago ) got busted doing my own roof due to having an a/h of a neighbour . I was told by the inspector that an unregistered person cannot legally replace a washer in their own tap, $2 washer/$50 labour, But they turn a blind eye to tap washers. My advice would be to replace your own roof starting in the discrete areas first and do a few sheets at a time, your time frame permitting, and if you join the ranks of "the busted", act DUMB! Be very nice and have your story pre-planned, it worked for me. I was asked by the inspector to get a plumber to complete the works and submit a certificate of completion.       
                                        Best of luck, Jason. :2thumbsup:

----------

